# How do I add my 2TB (1.8TB usable) USB drive to my Raspberry pi setup?



## mrjayviper (May 5, 2013)

I tried `# gpart create -s gpt da0` but it says 
	
	



```
Invalid argument: gpt
```
I can use MBR without any problems but when I try to create a UFS partition using `# gpart add -t freebsd-ufs da0` it says 
	
	



```
Invalid argument
```
I've tried various partition sizes from 100 GB to 1600 GB without any success.

Does anyone have ideas on how to make it work? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2013)

Raspberry Pi? What does that have to do with FreeBSD? Are you running FreeBSD on it or is it the standard Linux?


----------



## bkouhi (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure, but RPI-B doesn't have this line:


```
options         GEOM_PART_GPT
```

Maybe you want to try adding this line into your Raspberry Pi kernel configuration file.

P.S.: @SirDice, FreeBSD is now available on Raspberry Pi  (Link)


----------



## mrjayviper (May 5, 2013)

```
root@raspberry-pi:/home/yomi-chan # uname -a
FreeBSD raspberry-pi 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #60 r250030M: Sun Apr 28 17:11:42 EDT 2013     root@odyssey:/home/db/FreeBSD/obj/arm.armv6/home/db/svn/system/head/sys/RPI-B  arm
```


----------



## mrjayviper (May 5, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Maybe you want to try adding this line into your Raspberry Pi kernel configuration file.



I have none. The /usr/src folder is blank. I downloaded the snapshot from this page.


----------



## bkouhi (May 5, 2013)

Ok, try:

`# kldload geom_part_gpt`

If that module doesn't exist, you have to build your own Raspberry Pi image. (Link)


----------



## cbrace (May 5, 2013)

Nice. With a USB LAN adapter, that might make a decent ADSL gateway/firewall... hmmm...


----------

